
Android on x86 devices: the fabled Google OS? - curej
http://www.desktopreview.com/default.asp?newsID=584
======
curej
There is some evidence of an unidentified OS being used internally at Google:

<http://www.internetnews.com/dev-news/article.php/3788821>

It would be interesting if it is actually Android. Could be a silver lining
for Motorola now that they are focusing on Android single-mindedly:

[http://www.engadget.com/2009/01/11/motorola-laying-off-
thron...](http://www.engadget.com/2009/01/11/motorola-laying-off-throngs-
focusing-on-android-alone/)

